# Created something new...



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 3, 2015)

Well new to me anyways.


I have no problem mounting a stone point on rivercane or wood shaft and hunting with it, but I have talked to several people the expressed interest in a "screw-in type stone point"


Well I had this Georgetown Flint point laying around and I decided to start tinkering





I tightened a 125 grain field point into a vice and took a hacksaw to it, and 20 minutes later (along with some file work) I had what resembled a hafting notch on a wood arrow, only out of steel. 

Add a little glue and time, and tada!

It weighs about 180 grains, although I am sure I can get it more exact with some pre-planning and filling before i haft it.





Gave it a spin test and its pretty darn straight. I'm gonna make a few more and try and get them within about 5 grains of each other.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jul 4, 2015)

That's awesome Seth! Of course, seems like it would be easier to just use wood arrows but that's still cool. But I have seen people put the screw on adapters on wood, so now you can go from "mostly" primitive hunting setup to practice point with ease


----------



## SELFBOW (Jul 4, 2015)

I've seen several for sale out there already.
http://www.3riversarchery.com/stone+age+screw-in+broadhead&trade;_i6611_baseitem.html

Good as your points are, make it a business...


----------



## Clipper (Jul 4, 2015)

Yours looks better than the one on the catalog site.  You should have patented it before posting online though (lol).


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks. I have seen people do these before but decided to give it a shot myself and it was actually relatively easy. In fact it was quicker than cutting a notch into rivercane as I didn't do as much fine sanding and fitting of the point lol. 


Once i get a system going ill be churning them out like a sweatshop lol


----------



## gurn (Jul 5, 2015)

Nice!  Dendy was telling me about the ones at three rivers. We seemed to agree that somehow it seemed kinda strange to have a screw in stone head. I guess I was only picturing it on ah carbon or alum. Like that it looks purdy sweet.


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 5, 2015)

One of those would look sweet on one of my cane shafts...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=843618

Nice work!


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 5, 2015)

Ronsplc, if you really would like one, pm me your address and I'll try to make one up and send it to you.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 5, 2015)

a guy on the primitive archer forum has been putting them out for a few years now and he does them the same as you have.


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 10, 2015)

Well, Seth is a Great flintknapper, and his head looks JUST RIGHT at the end of one of my arrows!












Now, if only I were not so scared to lose/break it, I might just be tempted to hunt with it!


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 10, 2015)

That is cool.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jul 10, 2015)

Let her fly and get some blood on her.


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 10, 2015)

It was made to fly and cut, let- er- rip and post the pics.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Jul 10, 2015)

Yep. It won't break, as long as you don't hit any solid bones or concrete. Losing it, on the other hand, is all up to you! ha


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 11, 2015)

Well done.  Losing it through a set of ribs could be a great thing......I like the concept and would like to put one of those to use as well.....hmm?


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 11, 2015)

OK, you have all convinced me... it will be in my quiver starting Oct15th


----------



## RonsPlc (Jan 9, 2016)

Well, it looks like it is going to have to sit it out for this season. 
It seems that I came down with a case of Bell's Palsey that has kept me out of the woods all season, and it is not getting any better... yet.
So the head I was going to use (am still going to use) to harvest my 1st Traditional Venison is going to have to wait another year.   :/


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Jan 11, 2016)

Cool!


----------

